# wget and socks proxy

## potatoface

hi,

i cant get wget working with a socks5 proxy.

i emerged and configured the dante client in /etc/socks/socks.conf:

```
route {

   from: 0.0.0.0/0   to: 127.0.0.0/16  via: direct

   command: connect udpassociate

}

route {

   from: 0.0.0.0/0   to: 192.168.0.0/16  via: direct

}

route {

   from: 0.0.0.0/0   to: 0.0.0.0/0   via: 192.35.241.134 port = 1080

   protocol: tcp udp

   proxyprotocol: socks_v4 socks_v5

   method: none

}
```

i read somewhere in the docs that i must set socks5 in my USE variable and remerge wget. normally wget should download the files during an update trough the socks proxy when i type i.e. socksify emerge -u -a system but it doesnt.

when i look at the output of netstat --tcp -c i get this:

```
Active Internet connections (w/o servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State

tcp        1      0 sick.mesc.lan:59162     socks.tuwien.ac.a:socks CLOSE_WAIT

Active Internet connections (w/o servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State

tcp        1      0 sick.mesc.lan:59162     socks.tuwien.ac.a:socks CLOSE_WAIT

tcp        0      0 sick.mesc.lan:43791     69-56-226-238.thepl:www ESTABLISHED

Active Internet connections (w/o servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State

tcp        0      0 sick.mesc.lan:43791     69-56-226-238.thepl:www TIME_WAIT
```

but i want to connect trough socks.tuwien.ac.a:socks.

anyone who has a solution for this? or just a hint?

----------

## gsurbey

This is the closest post I've seen in my search towards an answer to your question.

----------

